# how long until fully grown?



## AllBlackGSD (Dec 17, 2012)

at what age would one expect their GSD to be fully grown? Gage is at 20 weeks now and im wondering if getting the 42 inch crate instead of the 48 inch one was a bad idea...lol


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

2 years 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I always feel bigger is better.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

ZAYDA said:


> I always feel bigger is better.


I agree. After they are house/crate trained.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl is about to outgrow hers too. I'll be getting her a larger crate very soon.


----------



## NorCalGSD (Oct 15, 2012)

I bought this one and have been very happy with it... 
Large Dog Crate » Midwest Solutions 54" Double Door Crate | PetSmart


----------

